# Is The Strain Any Good?



## Eptiger (Jan 16, 2009)

Should I bother recording a rerun of the pilot? The fact that there's no thread already concerns me =P I still have to catch up on Tyrant, but could probably fit in an SP for either this or Extant, so if you've seen Extant bonus points if you can advise on which show is a better watch.

Thanks,

Elton


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

that's a tough one.

if i have to be honest i probably liked Extant better but The Strain has some possibility to it

if you like the genre then it's definitely worth tivo'ing the pilot to decide for yourself

i enjoyed all three


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I liked the Strain better than Tyrant. Not saying much, only gave Tyrant 1 episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watched it. Seems like a very strange combination of zombies and *Dracula*.

Also, it was funny how they mentioned how it had 'nudity' after each commercial break, but didn't use the N rating letter, only IIRC V and L... It was gorier in spots than a lot of stuff (though nothing compared to Hannibal).


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I've read two of the three novels on which it was based, so I've been looking forward to seeing it. Especially since Guillermo Del Toro was heavily involved in its creation, and Carlton Cuse is involved as well. The cast is peppered with actors I recognized but couldn't quite place until I IMDBed them. Without giving any spoilers, I'd say it's worth watching. It has some laughably bad moments, but overall it shows some potential. Extant had a much better first episode, I think.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

We enjoyed it but I found it laughably derivative- I kept call out out "So that one's the Van Helsing, that guy is the "Renfield" etc. 
Could be they are going somewhere with all the parallels, or could be I missed something- I'll give it more time before I make that judgment, lol.

But it was creepy and had cool stuff like heartworms and head bashing, so I'm in.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in also -- despite the holes through which any of those CDC trucks could drive. Nothing else on Sunday nights until TWD returns.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

If you like horror and Sci-Fi, it's definitely worth a look. Only you can decide whether you like it or not. I've also watched Tyrant (all episodes to date) and Extant. I've got series recordings set up for all three shows.


----------



## SoupMan (Mar 1, 2001)

I'm watching it, but I liked the books, so I feel like I have to watch.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I will give it a couple more episodes, but I am not huge on vampires, zombies, or horror in general.

The Nudity advisory was pretty funny, where was the nudity? I can only think of one place:



Spoiler



When the medical examiner was attacked, a couple of the people were naked, but I don't think they showed anything that would merit the Nudity warning.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Eptiger said:


> Should I bother recording a rerun of the pilot? The fact that there's no thread already concerns me =P I still have to catch up on Tyrant, but could probably fit in an SP for either this or Extant, so if you've seen Extant bonus points if you can advise on which show is a better watch.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Elton


Heck yes. The Strain just became my number one show to watch on Sunday night. Followed by the Last Ship, then the Leftovers, and then Falling Skies.

I've been hearing good things about Tyrant and might check it out if I have time this week. I already setup a Season Pass for it so hopefully it picks up the episodes I missed..


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

eddyj said:


> I will give it a couple more episodes, but I am not huge on vampires, zombies, or horror in general.
> 
> The Nudity advisory was pretty funny, where was the nudity? I can only think of one place:
> 
> ...


That's the only place where nudity occured that I can think of. I thought it was a bit odd when they announced it at the beginning because it didn't list nudity in the ratings tag on the opening screen. I think they threw it in as an afterthought just to cover all the bases. Because some of the "zombies" were unclothed they were technically nude. I can only assume that the broadcaster gets fined by the FCC or some other ratings board if they don't disclose any such notifications.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mr.unnatural said:


> That's the only place where nudity occured that I can think of. I thought it was a bit odd when they announced it at the beginning because it didn't list nudity in the ratings tag on the opening screen. I think they threw it in as an afterthought just to cover all the bases. Because some of the "zombies" were unclothed they were technically nude. I can only assume that the broadcaster gets fined by the FCC or some other ratings board if they don't disclose any such notifications.


it's cable. Any restrictions are self imposed. Unlike from the OTA broadcast channels. Where the FCC has jurisdiction.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Maybe they wanted people to keep watching to see the nudity, if they hated the show.


----------



## purwater (Aug 25, 2005)

We watched the pilot last night, and came away enjoying it. Not perfect, but interesting enough to see where it goes.


----------



## classicX (May 10, 2006)

I enjoyed it more than Extant, but I guess that's more because almost every character in Extant is a bit "off" and (to me) it's off-putting.

Both series are worth watching, in my opinion - but for different reasons.

I will tell you this - the pilot gives you enough information to ask the big questions, but they aren't so compelling that you feel "forced" to sit through a show that you don't like just to get answers.


----------



## R1elvis (May 16, 2014)

Tyrant rules. Not so sure about the Strain yet... gonna give it some more time.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

I thought Tyrant's pilot was much better than The Strain's, which was somewhat disappointing but leaves room for improvement.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

*So far* I'd rank them: Tyrant, The Strain, Extant.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

eddyj said:


> The Nudity advisory was pretty funny, where was the nudity? I can only think of one place:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You saw some side boob in that scene. but still, even with the Janet Jackson thing, this was ridiculous.. especially with as I said before nudity not being one of the 'official' warnings... and the *language* that is on regular OTA TV is far worse..

(and get off my lawn)

I may try one or two more, but I'm doing far less "catch up on old shows" this summer, since there have been more good new shows this summer.. so may cut it loose.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

I got through an hour of the show before deleting it.


----------



## RainyCity4 (Jun 23, 2003)

Is it a de facto requirement for ALL shows to have a mole in an organization? Those writers need to be more creative...:down:

Brent


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

After the pre-credits scene my brother and I were saying, "Hmm, we could be axing this one pretty quick." By the end both of us were all in. I love virus stories more than vampire ones so that's what's pulling me in.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

There was a bare butt in one scene. It's FX which only occasionally shows anything beyond NYPD Blue-level nudity.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I enjoyed the second episode last night. I am really liking this series so far.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I enjoyed the second episode last night. I am really liking this series so far.


Yes, I thought the second episode was quite strong. I'm enjoying it as well.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

It's getting better, much as I expected.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I started a thread for episode 2

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10181755


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

FX nudity is almost always a a naked male butt. Its so disappointing.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> FX nudity is almost always a a naked male butt. Its so disappointing.


I've only watched the first episode, but you should check out You're the Worst. Quite surprising nudity (although not quite HBO-esque).

Or you could just go with porn if you're that disappointed.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Anybody besides me still watching this? It's not scary at all and the characters behave like idiots. I get more disappointed with each episode.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I am. I agree with your points, but I'm still enjoying it.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I think it has gotten better and better with each episode and in fact - has become the Monday morning cooler talk show at work.

We are loving it.

_[well to be fair - The Leftovers was the Monday morning cooler buzz show and The Strain was second until this week.]_


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I've been enjoying it a lot. I'm a little worried, though, because (spoilers for my general view of the books, not specific things that happen)


Spoiler



I thought the first book was great, the second was OK, and the third was unreadable (I almost never quit in the middle of a book, but this was one of the rare occasions where I couldn't force my way through). If the series makes it that far, it will be interesting to see if it, unlike the books, can keep my interest throughout.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

But...


Spoiler



There are murderous vampires walking the streets, killing people willy-nilly but apparently nobody calls the police, FBI, National Guard, the Guardian Angels, or anybody.

I can't stand hacker girl. Slow the entire internet and all wired and wireless communications to a standstill? C'mon.

I couldn't stand Eph's wife's best friend. Glad she died a gruesome, painful death.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm still watching it an enjoying it.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I think it's great. It has definitely gotten better over the course of the season. I really liked the episode with



Spoiler



the gas station. That one reminded me of The Mist.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed the last episode.



Spoiler



Providing the audience the perspective of the wife as she was turning was great. It reminded me of the dog's perspective in King's "Gerald's Game".


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

Beryl said:


> I really enjoyed the last episode. * SPOILER *


 What it reminded me of was


Spoiler



An episode of the series "Fear Itself" - the episode, called New Year's Day, followed a woman wandering around in the midst of a zombie apocalypse. It's all from her perspective, and the twist at the end is that she's one of the zombies, not one of the survivors as we've been lead to believe.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I've been enjoying the series. It's pretty stupid, perhaps even stupider Helix and The Following combined, but still enjoyable to watch.

My biggest issue is the same one cheesesteak has,



Spoiler



There's no way this would remain covered up. Even with the Internet down, the amount of mayhem would be newsworthy. Reporters would find out about it and report about it in paper publications. The police department would be aware of the increase in killings. The hospitals would be aware of sick people coming in and turning. It's just beyond belief that anyone in the city would not be aware by now what was happening



My second biggest issue is



Spoiler



I don't see how that ginormous tongue thing fits inside of a human body, and the human still looks mostly human



These two items require enormous suspension of disbelief. My favorite episode so far was



Spoiler



The gas station. It felt like with a bit more length, it could have easily been a standalone movie.


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

smbaker said:


> My second biggest issue is
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They've shown that the virus causes massive mutations inside the human body. I'm guessing that one of them is that the host no longer needs its lungs? So the tongue thingy that lives in the throat could easily stay retracted/coiled up in the lung cavity.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

I have this series recorded, but haven't decided whether to watch it. I gave Extant 2-3 episodes and was bored so I dropped it. I did not watch Tyrant at all. Now that the series has been on awhile, did it hold up? Worth watching?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I think it is. The Strain is one of my favorite shows now. But it is TV. Every TV show ever made has issues. If you nitpick you would never watch any show or would never be able to enjoy any of them.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Every TV show ever made has issues.


Except The Wire.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Id rank them: The Strain, Tyrant, and Extant. I really like the pace of The Strain.

Tyrant is good, I'm still watching, but I don't see how it's a comparable show to the other two.

Extant I gave up on after about six episodes. Seemed to be a typical, predictable network show.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

markz said:


> I have this series recorded, but haven't decided whether to watch it. I gave Extant 2-3 episodes and was bored so I dropped it. I did not watch Tyrant at all. Now that the series has been on awhile, did it hold up? Worth watching?


I'm putting it down as more entertaining than Tyrant or Extant. Of course, it depends on what you're into. My wife wouldn't make it through 3 minutes of The Strain.

(I'm lucky we can watch Under The Dome together, with that damn bisected cow in the opening sequence each and every episode)



aaronwt said:


> The Strain is one of my favorite shows now. But it is TV. Every TV show ever made has issues.


Successful TV is TV that makes you not care that it's not real. The Strain, while being one of the most absurd shows that I watch, the absurdity doesn't bother me as much as Under The Dome, The Following, or Helix.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

The show is entertaining but I don't expect much. I'm an episode or two behind right now but I'm glad it was renewed for another season.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

I love this show. I really enjoyed the books as well.

There are some imperfect moments and the pacing varies, but the overall story is great to me. 

I did not appreciate how they handled the basement scene last week and thought that was only done for shock value. But it is about to get real!


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I have been watching this on Hulu. I'm on episode 8. I'm really liking it.

My brother asked if I was watching it because the new season was starting. I'd never hear of it, but told him I'd try it.

I'm very glad I did.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I liked it. I read all the books and season one follows the first book pretty well. I haven't started season two yet.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I liked it. I read all the books and season one follows the first book pretty well. I haven't started season two yet.


I don't think I get season 2 on HULU until next year. lol


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season 3 starts tonight.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

Season 3, Episode 1 is available via magical means.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> Season 3, Episode 1 is available via magical means.


doesn't it premiere tonight?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> doesn't it premiere tonight?


Yes.

The first episode is also available by magic for those that don't wish to wait.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> Yes.
> 
> The first episode is also available by magic for those that don't wish to wait.


I enjoyed the S3 premiere last night. Looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

I really wish there was a "last time on The Strain" to remind me of what happened.
Season 3 Episode 1 spoilers


Spoiler



I forgot Eph's son went with the mom at the end of last season and that his girlfriend had died. Was also confused about Fet's working with this group of commandos hunting for The Master, was unsure if they had estabished that last season. I usually am good about remembering things so I guess my interest has wavered during the break.

Some complaints
Eph's drinking looks like fake, in your face, TV drinking. That scene of him siphoning gas, in hindsight seemed like pointless action filler.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

robojerk said:


> I really wish there was a "last time on The Strain" to remind me of what happened.
> Season 3 Episode 1 spoilers
> 
> 
> ...


They showed the previous stuff at the beginning of the episode


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Due to conflicts I recorded the second airing of the season premiere but it started a little late so it cut off a little too soon. What happened after Eph finished eating his soup?


----------

